# ACHTUN!NG | *BRAND NEW* 17x7.5 +32 Hartmann HRS4-252S Wheels



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We brought back the Hartmann HRS4-252 Wheel in a 17x7.5 +32, hyper silver finish, and just in time for winter! Pictured above, it is dwarfed sitting next to it's 22" sibling. Achtoberfest Sale Pricing means the $220 list price per wheel is only $198 per wheel through the end of this month!!  

 

*Hartmann HRS4-252: (Hyper Silver) 
* 5x112, 17x7.5 +32 
* List Price: $220 ea. | Achtoberfest Sale Price: $198 ea.* 

Click on the thumbnail image above to be directed to our website for an online order or call us at 425.895.0000.


----------

